
Facebook says it identifies campaign to meddle in 2018 U.S. elections - dgudkov
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-facebook/facebook-says-it-uncovers-new-meddling-before-2018-u-s-elections-idUSKBN1KL2FG
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion of original source:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17654574](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17654574)

